# Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???



## naish (22. Oktober 2004)

schönen guten abend.


wollte morgen samstag mal zum nachtangeln an die maas bei roermond (Marina Oolderhuuske)nähe ood#6 . kann mir jemand sagen was dort am besten nachts beisst????was für fisch ist dort überhaupt drin????für eine info wäre ich euch sehr dankbar..


gruss naish|kopfkrat


----------



## naish (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

keiner einen tip um die uhrzeit????????????


----------



## krauthi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

hauptsächlich barsch aal und zander  am bestens mit totem köderfisch auf grund  und die zander kommen von  ganz alleine   viel glück petri heil


----------



## PetriHelix (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Jo... Köfi => Grund und warm anziehen. Wird bestimmt gut kalt 

Wir sind morgen über Tag auf der Maas Vertikalfischen. Hoffe wir fangen was.


----------



## Palometta (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Hi Jungs ,

Ist Nachtangeln in diesem Gebiet noch erlaubt. #c 

Ich denke  es ist nur im Juni,Juli und August erlaubt und in der übrigen Zeit nur bis Zwei stunden nach Sonnenuntergang .

Gruß
Palometta

also , ich hab mal schnell nachgeschaut...
Laut  "lijst van Viswateren 2003-2005 " ( Gehört zur Gooten Verunnigung ) Seite 11 ist Nachtfischen  nur in den Monaten Juni bis August erlaubt.
 
 #h


----------



## naish (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

ja da hast du recht nur juni bis august und in der übrigen zeit, ist das angeln eine stunde vor Sonnenaufgang und 2 stunden nach Sonnenuntergang verboten. in der übrigen zeit darf man also angeln....)


----------



## naish (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

bin nämlich schon wieder zurück......schlechter südwind in roermond....das beissen die fischlies nicht sooo...(


----------



## naish (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

 
so hab das gute buch jetzt auch mal in deutsch...


*NACHTANGELN*​ 
Vom 1. Juni bis zum 31. August dürfen Sie an den meisten Gewässern auch nachts Angeln. Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt. Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden, so daß Sie dort ganzjährlich nachts angeln dürfen. Lesen Sie dazu den Erlaubnisschein. Nachtangeln ist nicht erlaubt am IJsselmeer und in den daran gelegenen offenen Häfen, und an den Gewässern, die in dem Kapitel "Gesperrte Angelgewässer" genannt werden. Lesen Sie deshalb zu diesem Thema auch gut den Erlaubnisschein.
* 
**SPERRZEIT KÖDERARTEN* ​ 
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht Angeln mit: einem Wurm oder einer Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen ( ungeachtet der Größe ), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm. Für den IJsselmeer gilt dieser Verbot bis zum 31. Mai.
* 
*​[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]




[/font]​[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]WICHTIG !!!
In Holland werden die Angler von der "normalen" und der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert !!
Auf jeden Fall die Angelpapiere immer "am Mann" tragen. Darauf wird scharf geachtet.[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]​​​*SCHONZEIT FISCHARTEN* ​ 
Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Fangen Sie einen derartigen Fisch in dieser Periode, so müssen Sie ihn sehr sorgfältig behandeln und ihn sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer, wo Sie ihn gefangen haben, zurücksetzen.
 
[/font][font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*FISCHART*​[/font]​[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*SCHONZEIT*​[/font]​[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]• Hecht[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]1. März bis 1. Juli[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]• Barbe, Döbel, Hase], Nase, Aland, Äsche[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]1. April bis 1. Juni[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]• Bachforelle, Wandersaibling[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]1. Oktober bis 1. April[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]• Barsch, Zander[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]• Meerforelle, Lachs[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Ganzjährig *)
[/font][font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]​ 
*) Diese Erweiterung der Schonzeit für Seeforelle und Lachs auf das ganze Jahr wird voraussichtlich am 1. Januar 2000 in Kraft treten.
* 
**GESCHÜTZTE FISCHARTEN*​ 
In den Naturschutzgesetz ist eine Anzahl Fischarten aufgenommen worden, auf die Sie nicht angeln dürfen. Es handelt sich um die folgenden Arten:
* 
**Schneider ( Alandblecke ) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - Wels - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeißer - Westgroppe - Flußneunauge - Stör.*
 
Fangen Sie unverhofft einen derartigen Fisch, so müssen Sie ihn sofort wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen. Setzen Sie einen Fisch, den Sie nicht kennen, immer zurück.
 
*MINDESTMAß* ​ 
Fangen Sie einen Fisch, der kleiner ist als das Mindestmaß für diese Fischart, so müssen Sie ihn sofort wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen.
* 
*[/font][font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Aal[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]28 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Nase[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]30 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Barsch[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]22 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Hecht[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]45 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Barbe[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]30 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Zander[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]42 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Butt[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]20 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Äsche[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]35 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Forelle*[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]25 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Aland[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]30 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Döbel[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]30 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Lachs[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]40cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Rotfeder[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]15 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Meerforelle[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]40 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Hasel[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]15cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Schleie[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]25 cm[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]​ 
*Wandersaibling. Bachsaibling, Bachforelle. Regenbogenforelle
Für Fische, die hier nicht erwähnt sind, gilt kein Mindestmaß.

*ENTNAHMEVERBOT* ​ 
Der Graskarpfen soll wegen seiner speziellen Aufgabe in einem Gewässer immer zurückgesetzt werden. Graskarpfen werden in ein Gewässer ausgesetzt, damit sie dieses Gewässer annähernd krautfrei halten. Das Aussetzen von Graskarpfen darf übrigens nur geschehen mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung des zuständigen Ministeriums. An und auf dem IJsselmeer dürfen Sie höchstens 30 Barsche und/ oder 5 Zander in Ihrem Besitz haben, alle selbstverständlich größer als das Mindestmaß.
* 
**ANWENDUNGSVERBOT LEBENDE KÖDER*​ 
Es ist verboten, mit lebenden Fischen. Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögeln oder Säugetieren als Köder zu angeln.
* 
**SPERRZEIT ANGELGEWÄSSER*​ 
Bestimmte Gewässer können vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Naturschutz und Fischerei, aber auch von dem Fischereiberechtigten für eine bestimmte Periode für Angler gesperrt werden. Eine Sperrzeit vom 1. April bis zum 1. Juni gilt für unterstehende Gewässer:
 
[/font]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Het Houtwiel, nördlich von Veenwouden[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]De Rottighe Meente in der Gemeinde Weststellingwerf[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]De Deelen, begrenzt von der Buitendijkse Hoofdvaart, dem Deelenweg, dem Hooivaartsweg, dem Tweede oder Nieuwe Deel, der Linie von Ost nach West durch die Lange Warren entlang den Quergräben, dem Binnenkanaal, dem Hooivaartsweg, dem Kanal zwischen dem Schöpfwerk Dijksman und dem P.C. Otterweg und dem Stroomkanal.[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Die Gewässer im llperveld, begrenzt von dem Purmeriander Rijweg, dem Noordhollands Kanal, der Gemeindegrenze zwischen llperdam und Landsmeer (Banscheiding) und der Bundesstraße Landsmeer-Den llp- Purmerland.[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Wateriand. die Gewässer in dem Gebiet begrenzt von dem Noordhollands Kanal, der Purmemngvaart zwischen llpendam und Het Stinkevuil, dem IJsselmeer, dem Bulten IJ und dem nördlichen Ringweg um Amsterdam zwischen der Schellingwouderbrücke und dem IJtunnel bei Nieuwendam, mit Ausnahme von der Kinkelsee, den in den Wohnsiedlungen gelegenen Gewässern, insofern von der Straße her geangelt wird.[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Het Wormer- und Jisperveld, die Gewässer in dem Gebiet begrenzt von der Zaan, der Knollendammervaart, dem Noordhollands Kanal, der Noordelijke Ringvaart, dem Wijde Wormer, dem Verbindungskanal zwischen den zwei letztgenannten Gewässern, dem Braak und dem Poel[/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]De Oude Zederik, gelegen zwischen Ameide und Meerkerk; [/font]





[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]De Hoge Boezem von dem Nederwaard[/font]
[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]

Für Teile der Nieuwkoopse Plassen gilt eine Schonzeit vom 15. März bis zum 29. April. In diesem Gebiet gibt es jedoch einige Gewässer, für die die Schonzeit bis zum 31. Mai läuft. Bitte informieren Sie sich an Ort und Stelle. Für die Geul ( einschließlich ihrer Seitenbäche ) oberhalb der Grenze zwischen den Gemeinden Valkenburg und Meerssen. und für die Voer und die Noorbeek gilt eine Sperrzeit vom 1. Oktober bis zum 31. März. Außerhalb der Sperrzeit dürfen Sie mit nur einer Rute angeln, und dürfen Sie auch keine Würmer oder Wurmimitationen als Köder verwenden.
An den letzten drei Gewässern dürfen Sie in den Monaten Juni, Juli und August auch nachts angeln.
[/font]


----------



## Palometta (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Na siehste ,

weist ja bescheid  :q 

Ich wollte dich nur vor ner Dummheit bewahren    :m 

Die Niederländer kennen in solchen Fällen keine Gnade  |motz: 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Hi,

von wann ist die Übersetzung?

Soweit ich weiss darf man nämlich unter anderem nur 2 Zander entnehmen (Pro Person / pro Tag) und Hechte sind das ganze Jahr über geschützt. Müsste irgendwo in den Unterlagen stehen.


----------



## Palometta (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

@PetriHelix

Erstmal hallo ,

Bin grade beim nachblättern( oben erwähnte Liste , ab Seite 125 ) und da ist nichts von einer Beschränkung in der Maas (Limburger Teil ) zu lesen also gelten die staatlichen Vorschriften.

Und die sind für :

Hecht (Snoek ) Schonzeit 1 März bis 30 Juni keine Mitnahmebeschränkung.

Zander (Snoekbaars ) Schonzeit 1 April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai und auch keine Mitnahmebeschränkung.

Die Sache ist Allerdings so......
Wenn ein Verein ein Gewässer bzw einen Gewässerabschnitt bewirtschaftet so kann dieser Verein Sonderschonzeiten verfügen .
Darunter fällt also auch ein Mitnahmeverbot für Hechte o.ä. , dies muss dann aber auch auf dem Angelschein vermerkt sein .
Dies ist aber im unseren Fall ( Maas bei Roermond ) nicht , also gelten die in der Grooten Verunnigung verfügten Bestimmungen ( seite 1 bis 13 ) .

Man sollte aber immer im vorfeld nachlesen was erlaubt ist und was nicht damit es keine bösen Überrachungen gibt denn es Gibt wirklich Viele Gewässer wo zwar ein beangeln von Hecht oder Karfen erlaubt ist aber Jeder Fisch zurückgesetzt werden muss.
Die Niederländer sind da nicht so verklemmt wie wir Deutschen ;-) 

Im Zweifelsfall lieber zurücksetzen . 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
Palometta


----------



## mo jones (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

ahoi 

  "Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt."

 also für mich ist das eindeutig ein nachtangelverbot ! 
 lesst ma genau durch #6
 da steht quasi von sonnenuntergang bis sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt  

 gruß mo

 p.s.: kanal wessem-nederweert da darf man zum beispiel ganz jährig
 nachtangeln.


----------



## Palometta (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi
> 
> "Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt."
> 
> ...



Is schon Richtig 

Mein postig bezog sich auf ein Fangverbot .

Ps.
Laut Limburgverunigung ist für den Kanaal Wessem-Nederwert Nachtangeln nur in den Monaten juni,juli und august erlaubt .



> lesst ma genau durch


  

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## the doctor (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Und wie sieht es mit dem Nachtangelverbot am Julianakanal aus?
Ich finde nämlich dazu keinerlei Bestimmungen


----------



## Palometta (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

@the doctor

Ich finde keine ausdrückliche erlaubniss also gelten die algemeinen Bestimmungen.  

Ich hab lediglich eine Fangbeschränkung gefunden und zwar : Mitnahmeverbot für Karfen,Hecht,Barbe ,Hasel,Nase,Bachforelle,Seeforelle,und Lachs .

Pro Tag dürfen nur Zwei Zander entnommen werden.


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## naish (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

nabend zusammen,

mensch wer soll den da noch durch blicken?????;+ #d #d |kopfkrat 


also nachtangeln um die jahreszeit generell verboten???

wie schaut es denn bei Marina Oolderhuuske aus gegenüber von ood???weiß da jemand was drüber????

komischerweise hab ich dort vor zwei wochen mit einem holländer gequatscht und er war von freitag bis sonntag auf karpfen nachts????

gibt eigentlich die limburg vergunning auch auf deutsch???

gruss naish


----------



## Palometta (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Hallo naish

So sieht es aus 



			
				Bestimmungen schrieb:
			
		

> Vom 1. Juni bis zum 31. August dürfen Sie an den
> meisten Gewässern auch nachts angeln. Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das
> Angelruten zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer
> Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt. Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom
> ...



Also wenn in deinem regionalen Schein das Nachtangeln nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist ist es verboten ... Punkt




			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> komischerweise hab ich dort vor zwei wochen mit einem holländer gequatscht und er war von freitag bis sonntag auf karpfen nachts????



Na ja mag sein aber wenn zei das Gleiche tun ist es nicht immer das Selbe   

Also schau in deinen Schein und entscheide dann... :m

Nachlesen kannst du das Ganze auch Hier  und um download benutze diesen Link 

Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht dazu sagen da ich das Gewässer nicht persönlich kenne.
Wie gesagt es gibt manchmal Ausnahmen für Besitzer regionaler "Verunigungen " eines Vereins aber die sollte man dan auch besitzen sonst wird es unter Umständen teuer.
Für die Lijst van Viswateren Limburg gibt es wohl keine Übersetzung, ich kenne zumindestens keine.


Gruß
Palometta


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

moin!
also wie ist denn das jetzt mit hecht...seit wann darf man den denn ueberhaupt mitnehmen??? 
@naish, der hollaendische karpfenangler wird sich ne stelle ausgesucht haben, von der er weiss, dass da nachts keiner kontrolliert. anders kann ich mir das nicht erklaeren. hier in m'tricht bekommt man ab und zu auch ganz gute tips von den jungs, wo und wo nicht nachts gut zu angeln ist...
gruss,
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Hallo Hollandangler

Also ich war am Samstag auf Sonntag  Nachtangel und zwar am Julianakanal bei Born nähe Schleuse und soweit ich weiß darf man an allen Fließgewässer wo Berufschifffahrt läuft Nachtangeln. Außer es ist ausdrücklich verboten, wie  z.B. an der Maas bei Maastricht. Man kann sich auch bei denn VVV Kantoren informieren. Alles ohne Gewehr, aber ich machs so. 

Aber zu Samstag: Es war die ganze Nacht voll warm aber leider hat nichts gebissen in der Nacht. Ich hatte meine dicken Thermoklamotten an und hab geölt wie'n Aal. 
Weder Aal, Karpfen noch Zander hat gebissen. Außer in denn frühen Abend Stunden hat ne Zander von 37cm gebissen auf TKÖFi und ein paar Barsche auf GuFi so zwischen 20- 35cm ,morgen gigen auch noch ein paar Barsche  auf GuFi gleiche größe. Sind alle wieder in ihr Element entlassen worden.   

|schlaf: Ach was auch noch wichtig ist: Man sollte am Angelpaltz nicht schlafend erwischt werden. Das ist dann direkt wild Campen. Aber die machen dann so wie ich gehört habe nen unterschied ob man mit Vorsatzt da liegt und knackt oder ab man mal kurz auf'm Stuhl eingepennt ist.

Alles ohne Gewehr, aber so mach ich und meine Kollegen das. Wer es besser weiß oder wenn ich hier Müll schreibe:v , bezüglichg der Gesetzte, der soll seine bedenken bitte kund tun. Danke

schönen Gruß
der Siff


----------



## naish (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> also wie ist denn das jetzt mit hecht...seit wann darf man den denn ueberhaupt mitnehmen???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

moin!
ist ja krass, und ich dachte immer die maedels sind unantastbar! danke fuer die info naish!
mike


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

in der limburg erlaubnis steht zur maas folgendes

Was die Maas betreffend ab der Belgischen Grenze bis zur Grenzmaas stevensweert müssen die nachfolgenden fischarten beim fangen sofort in das gleiche gewässer zurück gesetzt werden: karpfen,hecht,barbel,hasel,nase bachforellen und Lachs

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

In denn Niederlanden wird es wohl nicht anders sein wie in Deutschland.

Andere Bundesländer, ander Sitten und Gesetzte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

zum Thema Hecht zittiere ich jetzt mal www.barsch-alarm.de wo Johannes Dietel ein interview mit Henks Simonsz führte

Zitat :

 Barsch-Alarm: Und worauf führen Sie die Massenfänge, die in Holland möglich sind, zurück? Liegt das wirklich nur am Catch & Release oder hat das auch was mit dem Potential der Gewässer zu tun?

Henk Simonsz: Natürlich liegt das auch an den Gewässern. Bei uns kommen schnell neue Fische hoch. Es dauert nicht lange, bis der Nachwuchs das Maß hat. Aber natürlich trägt Catch & Realease etwas dazu bei, dass man bei uns so gut fängt, klar. Wobei es nichts ausmacht, ab und zu einen Zander mitzunehmen. Ich mache das zwar nicht, aber bei uns in Holland gibt es davon sehr viele. Wer aber in Holland einen Hecht tötet, hat ein Problem.

Barsch-Alarm: Warum das denn? Wieso macht man da einen Unterschied?

Henk Simonsz: Zander kommen bei uns in Massen vor. Hechte gibt es in vielen Gewässern nicht so viele. Und Hechte sind sehr schöne Fische. Sie haben auch eine wichtige Funktion im Wasser. Sie sind der größte Räuber da und fressen auch mal größere Fische weg. Sie erhalten so das biologische Gleichgewicht. 30 Zander zu fangen, ist bei uns möglich. Aber 30 Hechte? Wenn ich nur einen Hecht töten würde, der nicht aufgrund einer Verletzung sterben würde, könnte ich das Angeln in Holland einstellen und meinen Beruf vergessen. Also wenn ich einen Tipp für Gastangler geben darf: Nehmt ruhig mal einen Zander mit. Aber lasst die Hechte zumindest bei uns wieder schwimmen

Zitat ende

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Palometta (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> powermike1977 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

hy kleiner tip -trette mal kurz auf deinem köfi so als sei er greade in einer schiffsschraube gekommen -wirst dich wundern-mfg rolf


----------



## krauthi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

hallo brüderle |gr:   du muss nit alle tricks verraten *gg|kopfkrat   aber was solls  zander sind für alle da  gruß frank :g 





			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy kleiner tip -trette mal kurz auf deinem köfi so als sei er greade in einer schiffsschraube gekommen -wirst dich wundern-mfg rolf


----------



## naish (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy kleiner tip -trette mal kurz auf deinem köfi so als sei er greade in einer schiffsschraube gekommen -wirst dich wundern-mfg rolf


 



hm bin am grübeln#c #c #c ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## marca (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Ist doch wohl eine altbekannte Weisheit: ein wenig "zerfleddert" wirkt der tote Köfi auf Zander noch unwiederstehlicher.
Ist, wie gesagt, ein alter holländischer Zanderangler-Trick.
Die treten da teilweise echt drauf, dass die Eingewide raushängen.


----------



## naish (8. November 2004)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

ahaaaaaaaaa,

Danke für den Tip |bla: |bla: #6 #6 #6


----------



## Pit1904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*

Tag zusammen,
 Also habe auf die Jahreskarte und PETRIHELIX hat da schon recht der Hecht nau wie der Aal in Holland mittlerweile ganzjährig geschützt. Zander darf man auch nur 2 mitnehmen 

Grüße Pit 1904


----------



## HAPE-1909 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Nachtangel in Roermond an der Maas???*



Pit1904 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> Also habe auf die Jahreskarte und PETRIHELIX hat da schon recht der Hecht nau wie der Aal in Holland mittlerweile ganzjährig geschützt. Zander darf man auch nur 2 mitnehmen
> 
> Grüße Pit 1904



Stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht!

Aal ist in ganz Holland - ausser für Berufsfischer - verboten!
Hecht darf in einigen Bereichen nicht entnommen werden, aber von ganz Holland zu sprechen stimmt DEFINITIV NICHT - und das ist Fakt!


----------

